# Growing area photos.



## PHRAG (Jun 20, 2006)

Here are my long promised, often delayed, hopefully entertaining growing area pics. 







The outside of the greenhouse. This measures 5' long x 5' wide x 6' 5" tall, and sits in our home office. I carry plants to the kitchen to water.






The greenhouse has a double zipper door that can be opened/closed from the inside to keep in the humidity. Inside I have three fans running almost 24/7 and an evaporative humidifier (barely visible behind the fan). The utility shelves are from Lowe's.






On the middle shelf are my Japanese orchids: Gastrochilus, Neofinetia, Sedirea etc. These are flanked by my recent obsession, Oncidium intergenerics. On the bottom shelf I have the humidifier and asst. plants.






To the left are Phragmipedium besseae species plants and Phrag primary hybrids on the top shelf. On the shelf below are Phalaenopsis hybrids.






A top down shot of the besseae species and primary hybrids.






The Phalaenopsis hybrid section. That's Mini Mark front and center getting ready to bloom. In the background, you can see my wife's legs clad in her sexy pink pajamas.






To the right are Phragmipedium besseae influenced hybrids on the top shelf. On the shelf below are Phalaenopsis species.






A top down shot of the Phrag hybrids.






Phalaenopsis species including bellina, equestris and violacea. There are also a couple of Doritis down here.



So there you go. I hope you enjoyed the tour, if you have any questions just ask. I am working on collecting some culture sheets for these plants so I can fine tune parts of the greenhouse to specific culture needs (adding lights, watering schedules etc.) Look for my seperate thread featuring photos of my Oncidium intergenerics.


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 20, 2006)

How do you get enough light? Doesn't look like that window would be enough.

I can help with the oncidium addiction. The best help that I can offer is that these plants will be in 8" pots next year, and 12" the next... They are space hogs. That help with the addiction?


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 20, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> How do you get enough light? Doesn't look like that window would be enough.
> 
> I can help with the oncidium addiction. The best help that I can offer is that these plants will be in 8" pots next year, and 12" the next... They are space hogs. That help with the addiction?


 

I took down the 150watt clamp-lamps I have for the photo. I am getting new bulbs for them, because the ones I have now are too hot.

Send me a list of the oncidiums you have. I still have your list of phals, just haven't had the time to be online much lately.


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 20, 2006)

I am now looking for a bigger apt wiht an extra room so I can the exact same thing! If only Max, the bf, will agree to the rent increase. 

Either way, you're giving me a lot of ideas.

Where did you purchase that indoor greenhouse and how much did it cost?

Tell me! Tell me!


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 20, 2006)

Trying to talk you _out_ of the oncidiums, Phrag... You need the room for slippers. but, if you insist, I'll make a list. *grin*

Rob


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh, and for bulbs, have you tried 150W fluorescents? I know you can get them (not 150W, but the equivalent in light output to incandescent). I think they were 10 bucks at the mega-mart (was just buying some smaller ones for frog tank today). They would give you less heat.


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2006)

I like that greenhouse too! 
Your plants really look super nice and healthy, John! 

Thanks for the photos...Oncs huh?


----------



## Heather (Jun 20, 2006)

littlefrog said:


> Oh, and for bulbs, have you tried 150W fluorescents? I know you can get them (not 150W, but the equivalent in light output to incandescent). I think they were 10 bucks at the mega-mart (was just buying some smaller ones for frog tank today). They would give you less heat.



Rob, are those the 150 W spiral-y CFLs you are talking about? That's what I've been using but I'm not really sure how useful they are. Are they useful? (or are you talking about tubes??)


----------



## littlefrog (Jun 20, 2006)

Heather said:


> Rob, are those the 150 W spiral-y CFLs you are talking about? That's what I've been using but I'm not really sure how useful they are. Are they useful? (or are you talking about tubes??)



I was talking about the spiral ones... No idea if they are useful or not. I normally use 4' shoplights for my frog tanks. Two side by side. but the fifth tank is a loner, and a 4' light would be serious overkill... So, on the advice of somebody else, I'm using clamp lights and 100W spiral fluorescents over it. Just bought today...


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 20, 2006)

I purchased the greenhouse from Home Depot online. It is a FlowerHouse brand pop-up greenhouse. The whole thing pops up and goes together in a matter of minutes, just like a tent. It cost me $100.

I know I shouldn't be liking oncidium hybrids, but I figure if they get too big I will divide them and spread the curse on to somebody else. Keeping the smallest division for myself of course.

I did just order two spiral bulbs to replace my old bulbs. My plants have never had any more light than just that south facing window and two 150 watt spots hanging from the rafters of the greenhouse. They seem to be doing good. I guess if they don't ever bloom again, I will have to think about adding more light.


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow look at that! You're plants look so happy and healthy!

Thanks for the picture John!


----------



## adiaphane (Jun 20, 2006)

What??!!! Only 100$! I can't believe it. Where is my credit card, I have to have one.


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 20, 2006)

Go to homedepot.com and do a search for greenhouse. It is listed there under the $50 to $100 dollar section and costs $99. It weighs 26 pounds folded down and is about the size of a spare tire when all bagged up.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks good. But how do you water them???


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 20, 2006)

I carry them three at a time to the kitchen counter, water them, and carry three back to the greenhouse where I pick up three more and take them to the kitchen counter... it takes about an hour.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm in love with that greenhouse. Once I get into a more permanent residence, I'm definitely getting one.


----------

